# Razer Abyssus



## Frederik S (Jul 21, 2010)

Razer is mostly known for their expensive gaming mice, however, this new mouse changes all. Dubbed the Abyssus Razer is offering a gaming grade mouse at only $49 MSRP. We test the mouse and see if it stands a chance against some fierce competition. 

*Show full review*


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks for the review.

the Razer Abyssus uses the Avago 3888 optical sensor like the Razer DeathAdder 3.5G. Razer has apparently corrected the tracking problem on cloth surfaces with this sensor however the Razer Abyssus is stuck with it because it has no on-board memory so the firmware cannot be flashed.







I like the new Razer scroll wheels but I don't like the gap between 1800 DPI and 3500 DPI.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 29, 2010)

dug


----------



## Mescalamba (Jul 30, 2010)

I own G9x and owned probably most of Avago 9500 mouses. I can just say, that I cant recommand this sensor to any sane gamer. I rate G9x highly, but even if Logitech did his best to correct sensor faults (random DPI change, random speed change, stucking), its still sometime bit faulty.

I think I will buy Phillips Twin-Eye next time and try to live with Z-tracking rather than with mouse, that fails when you really dont need it too.. 

Seems to me, that Avago just cant produce decent sensor.. Manufacturers always need to fix their faults via FW.

Dunno whats so hard on making good working laser sensor.. (or optical, thats definetly possible, cause DeathAdder V1 has one of best).


----------



## yannickverc (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought the mouse a week ago, I didn't really read reviews before i bought it but I was ok with it. I ONLY use it for gaming. (even when I check mail or facebook I use my other mouse) and I have to say I really feel such a huge difference. The mouse responds so much faster. The handling is perfect.

I use it mainly to play League of Legends and it's perfect for that, tested it a few times for a FPS and it's very good for that too.


----------



## Binge (Nov 26, 2012)

How do people function without DPI buttons on top of the mouse?


----------



## yannickverc (Nov 26, 2012)

Binge said:


> How do people function without DPI buttons on top of the mouse?



hmm idk? you search for the setting that suits you the best and you stick with it all the time?


----------



## STCNE (Nov 26, 2012)

The Abyssus is a good mouse. I've gone through many mice and the new Thermaltake mouse was the first one that really felt like an upgrade to me. The Abyssus's sensor is more accurate than the Cyborg RAT and Logitech G500 IMO. I wish they made more fingertip mice with side buttons, it's hard going back once you've gotten used to using them. Web browsing is a lot easier with forward/back buttons on the mouse.


----------



## yannickverc (Nov 26, 2012)

What mousepad (from razer) is the best with the abyssus?

I doubt between:
The hybrid magesoma 2
the soft goliathus

suggestions?  thanks already


----------



## Binge (Nov 26, 2012)

yannickverc said:


> hmm idk? you search for the setting that suits you the best and you stick with it all the time?



Impossible~ I change DPI all the time in games between sniping and regular fire as well as other situations.


----------



## yannickverc (Nov 26, 2012)

Binge said:


> Impossible~ I change DPI all the time in games between sniping and regular fire as well as other situations.



then I guess u didn't read my post good ^^ I mainly play Leagueof Legends, and sometimes a FPS game. so I don't need to change between sniping and normal fire cuz I focus on MOBA games and not on FPS ^^


----------



## STCNE (Nov 27, 2012)

yannickverc said:


> What mousepad (from razer) is the best with the abyssus?
> 
> I doubt between:
> The hybrid magesoma 2
> ...



I had both the original megasoma and 2 goliathus pads. All 3 of them fell apart within a matter of months. I really can't recommend a Razer mousepad as much as I liked their mouse. I've been using a Mionix pad for the past year or so. It works great but I kinda miss the days when I had a soft mat. I really don't see the point in spending over $20 or so on a gaming mousepad TBH. The megasoma, which I paid $50 for was the worst mat I'd ever used. The speed goliathus was the best, though as I said it wasn't very durable.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Dec 30, 2012)

yannickverc said:


> What mousepad (from razer) is the best with the abyssus?
> 
> I doubt between:
> The hybrid magesoma 2
> ...



Goliathus speed alpha.


----------

